# Post a video that makes you happy :)



## Butterflies In Winter (Jul 11, 2010)

*﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿♥ **♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥**♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥**♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥* *♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥**♥** ♥﻿ *






*﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿♥ **♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥**♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥**♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥** ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥﻿ ♥**♥** ♥﻿ *


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

What a nice idea for a thread!
And it wouldn't be complete without a Christian the lion video :b


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

This song always make me feel happy and joy.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

It had to be done.


----------



## pickyone (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## pickyone (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Butterflies In Winter (Jul 11, 2010)

Awesome videos guys! Christian the lion makes me cry.. In a good way lol. Here's another one from me


----------



## SunnyFriday86 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## beethoven (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Watching the Shaytards on youtube always brightens up my day


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

double complete rainbow


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

;P Enjoy.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Devil said:


> ;P Enjoy.


I was gonna post that XD


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

kills me with laughter every time.


----------



## Guardian4981 (Apr 25, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## sundays (Jan 11, 2011)

i cried tears of laugher xD


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Awww... :heart


----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm a horrible person.


----------



## tweedyrat (Jan 8, 2011)

Fry and Laurie always make me happy:b
But it's especially hard for me to feel sorry for myself when I watch this sketch:






btw, the giant bubbles are beautiful!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

This is too cute.


----------



## tweedyrat (Jan 8, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> This is too cute.


Major cringer, but funny... I think....


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

My brother sent this to me on a bad day.


----------



## running n circles (Apr 29, 2011)

Gawd, that first video is a real a-hole thing to post.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

ok seriously... how could that NOT make you happy?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm a horrible person.


Favorite video on this thread. :teeth


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

The funniest thing I have seen in a while, it puts a big smile on my face.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

:yay


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

I find it impossible to watch this^ and not feel happy. So cute ;o)


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Devil said:


> ;P Enjoy.


That's a lot of Meowing.


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Invalid Username (May 25, 2011)




----------



## justbreathe (May 13, 2011)

I recently made a postive energy video on youtube.
It isn't great, but maybe it can give you a little boost throughout your day 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8hAM...el_video_title


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

(Watch it with the sound off to avoid hearing the awful music!)


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Aki ne (Feb 27, 2012)

*Happy Feet 2 - You Want To Hear Some Music*


----------



## Aki ne (Feb 27, 2012)

*why you not work?*


take 2


----------



## Aki ne (Feb 27, 2012)

..well I see a white box in preview, if it's not showing up I'm too tired to fuss with it. i'm giving up. if someone really wants to see, it's: pink-Under Pressure


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

I love the Red Pandas. <33


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> *snip*


Oh wow lol

Dave Grohl, you are just wonderful <3


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

How do you post a video...I can't make the player show...


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I adore this guy and his idiotic vlogs.

"What's up guys? I love football. What's up guys? I love guys." Gets me every time.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Big old smile every time.


----------



## anonbearssoul (Feb 27, 2012)

I thought this is especially appropriate in the positive forum. And yes, I took some steps today :yes


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Such a cheerful thread! 
I can't stop smiling watching this one...


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I hope it isn't too inappropriate. He curses a couple times =/


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I sleep peacefully at night knowing that I will never **** up THIS badly...EVER .


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Butterflies In Winter (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## BlackCanvas (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## RogerPezman (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm surprised no one posted this one yet xD.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

It is difficult to be depressed whilst watching Tegan and Sara. For even more cute, one could watch the version of this song that they performed on a kids tv show. Usually makes me feel at least a little better.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## nastyheart (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

This video seriously makes me question my masculinity.
Apologies if someone has posted it before


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

apx24 said:


> This video seriously makes me question my masculinity.
> Apologies if someone has posted it before


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they're so cuuuuuuuuute:clap!


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## DizzyFrank (Nov 27, 2012)

Mad TV skits alway give me a good laugh and break the depressed mood! Especially this one.


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## getsomeair (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

Put away any previous judgements you have before watching this music video. This song brings me up.. every time I play it. Probably the most positive song I've heard in a while.


----------



## alissadisa (Mar 25, 2013)

all of these lol. This song always make me feel happy and joy.


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## crazaylulu (Feb 12, 2010)

makes me laugh everytime XD Anchorman the burrito scene.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------

